# Bianchi Limited 80's, Whats it worth?



## redmonaz (Apr 22, 2007)

I have a Bianchi Limited with Shimano 600 components. It has a steel frame with 14 speeds and downtube indexed shifters. It is in very good shape, dark grey in color with Bianchi green seat, tape and cables. There is no rust and one of the Bianchi stickers has a small scratch (only on the sticker) about 1/8 x 1 inch.

I'm looking at selling it and I was wondering if anyone knows what a fair price would be.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## caterham (Nov 7, 2005)

$250- 350 should be typical for a clean ,mechanically excellent bike and up to as much as $500-550 for a spotless, all original, italian made limited in celeste. 
the earlier japanese built limiteds should range from around $175 on up to $400 or so ,depending on condition


----------



## asgelle (Apr 21, 2003)

caterham said:


> $250- 350 should be typical for a clean ,mechanically excellent bike and up to as much as $500-550 for a spotless, all original, italian made limited in celeste.
> the earlier japanese built limiteds should range from around $175 on up to $400 or so ,depending on condition


Even earler, the Limited was made in Italy. I got one in '86 and it was Italian made. I believe the '87's were as well. Those first Italian ones were not available in Celeste as at the time, that color was reserved for Reporto Corsa frames.


----------



## caterham (Nov 7, 2005)

asgelle said:


> Even earler, the Limited was made in Italy. I got one in '86 and it was Italian made. I believe the '87's were as well. Those first Italian ones were not available in Celeste as at the time, that color was reserved for Reporto Corsa frames.


The most popular bike sold at the shop where I worked during the 1980- 82 model years was the Japanese sourced Bianchi Limited made from Tange CroMo DB tubing and using Suntour AR derailleurs, IIRC colours were metallic blue and burgundy and sold for approx $400. The line was uprated around 85 with the italian souced Limited (SL) produced with Colombus/Bianchi TreTubi and available in Celeste and pewter gray using Shimano 600 EX/later,600 SIS components.


87 Bianchi Limited


----------



## redmonaz (Apr 22, 2007)

Thats the bike! It must be the Pewter Grey. The componants are all Shimano 600. There are no stickers saying where it was made. There is one above the shifters stating something about Colorado Springs in 1985 and 1986 I beleive.

I put it on craigslist for $150. It sounds like I may be able to get a little more, but I'm trying to clear my garage out. Thank you all for the replies!


----------

